# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi kushtuar Nënës.

## Agim Doçi

Të dashur poetë të FORUMIT.
Mendova gjatë e gjatë në këtë heshtje time. Vendosa të kthehem pranë jush me një poezi për nënën time. JU FTOJ TE GJITHEVE te shkruani në këtë temë poezitë tuaj kushtuar Nënave.


Nënës						

Në endrra Nënë, po më vjen rrallë
Ndonse tek varri, kam ardhur  shpesh
Çdo lot i imi pikon veç mallë
Ti nuk më flet, vetëm buzqesh.....

Floku jot mëndafsh i zbutur
Hapi jot i lehtë si flutur.
Loti jot margaritari.
Zgjon të vdekurin nga varri.


Ti! 
Ma dhurove puthjen e parë që fëmi.
Ti!
Më përkedhele si akush tjetër.
Ti!
Një mbretëreshë në dashuri
Ti!
Legjendë e lashtë  legjendë e vjetër.



Ti!
Me zërin tënd ma ngrohe shpirtin
Ti!
Me gjirin tënd më fale jetën.
Ti!
Më  doje mua edhe Krishtin.
Ne! 
Në krahët e engjejve Nënë fjetëm.

----------


## inscrite

Agim, te falenderoj per kete poezi te bukur!

----------


## Mciri

Nuk kam cfare te them me: Bukur!

----------


## riza2008

Akoma se di?!....
(nënës time F.Cato)



Akoma se di,pse zgjodhe fundmajin,
Që jetës ti thoshe lamtumirë.
Ky muaj i bukur ,pse ta qau hallin,
Apo të plotsoi, të fundit dëshirë!

Akoma se di,pse zgjodhe agimin
Që jetës ti thoshe lamtumirë.
Yjet ishin zbehur,deti bëri zgjimin
Vajzat nisën vajin,për nënën e mirë

Akoma se di, si është e vërteta
E zgjodhe ti vdekjen,apo të zgjodhi ajo
Maji dhe qershori të kanë sjellë shum brenga
Dhe kjo brengë e fundit jetën ta shkurtoi.

Akoma se di pse zgjodhe fundmajin
Kjo datë e mistershme plotëson një dëshirë,
Ti i thua vetes :lepurushi: diqa para vajzës
Kështu dhe bashkshortit ndoshta i vjen mirë.

Akoma se di ,ndoshta smë besohet
Se ke vdekur,o nënë dhe nuk jeton më,
Veç në jetë kam mall edhe përgjërohem
Sdua të besoj, më për as një gjë.

----------


## pranvera bica

Faleminderit Agim!Nenat  jane vlerat me me vlere ne jeten e njeriut!Me bukur se ju s'ka kush t'u kendoje e shkruaj atyre.

Une s'jam poete por per nenen me dalin nga zemra keto dy vargje:

Nene! Sa bukur kjo fjale tingellon.
Nenen ,valle kush nuk e deshiron?
Te gjithe ,kush mbi dhe jeton.
Fjala Nene i lumturon!

----------


## gjakushi

Ferit RAMADANI :

*ZEMRËS QË S'DO TË AGOJË !*

*
( Nënës sime Xifes )


Fjala jote plot mirësi
ma e ëmbël se nektari,
një buzëqeshje - ma e bukur,
se sa ngjyrat që sjell behari !

Dora jote çelës magjik
që e zgjidh lamshin e gëzimit!
Nga përgdhelja të rriten vrik :
- Nipërit , mbesat e trashëgimit !

Ku e gjete tërë urtësinë
që na fale në jetë uratën,
djersa jote për dashurinë
e theu, e mposhti dhe shtërngatën !

Në çfarë kurore ta mbërthej
zemrën që s'do të agojë ?
Vdekja - Nënë ! Ty të rrëmbeu!
Por, ti mbetesh - Pararojë !

Mbetesh edhe rreze dielli
plot ngrohtësi e shkëlqim !
Rrugëmbara e shtigjeve të jetës
që m'përqafoi në çdo agim !*


*E botuar në Revistën GËZIMI Nr.8, 01.01.1987, Shkup*

----------

Tino Kurti (09-08-2016)

----------


## gjakushi

Gëzim MEKULI


*Vegimi i një nate vjeshte* 

_Në një natë pa hënë, pa yje,
Një pragdimri në veri,
S'po më zbriste gjumi syve
Dhe s'më flihej kurrsesi.

Mendja sillej e përsillej
Në shkretina prej vetmie.
Terri mbas dritares fshihej,
I pabesë, pa dritë, pa hije.

Teksa prisja të më vinte
Or'e gjumit të shpresuar,
Mjedis dhomës pashë një dritë,
Ish' e ngrohtë, ish' e praruar.

E mbuloi të gjithë hap'sirën
Krejt në shndritje me vizllim 
.Askund s'mbeti vend i errët
Shkoi terri në mërgim.

Kaq e bukur ajo dritë -
Rezendritur s'kish të dytë,
Unë i shtangur mbeta ngrirë 
E s'mund t'i besoja sytë:

Isha zgjuar? Shihja ëndërr?
Vërtetë ishte a delir?
Atë çast një zë i ëmbël
Pëshpëriti: Pse s'fle, bir? 

Shihe natën – ësht' e errët.
Shihe orën – u bë von'.
Nesër vjen një ditë tjetër,
Një përballje e re të fton.

Unë e di çfarë është dhimbja
Dhe largesa dhe vetmia,
Por mëngjesit, kur zbardh dita,
Pret kujdesjet si fëmia.

Ndaj përmbi dhimbje të shpirtit,
Mbi vetminë që vret në zemër,
Mos ul krye, lart të ngrihesh,
Mposhti e mos lyp rrugë tjetër!

Çfarëdo që të ndodhë në jetë,
Këto fjalë mos harro kurrë: 
Si çdo nënë e vërtetë -
Linda djalë por rrita burrë! ...

Kaq tha dhe shkoi sikur erdhi
Ajo dritë – m'e mirë në botë.
Mbas dritares ndriti dielli.
Në veri bënte më ngrohtë._
*
(Kushtuar nënës sime, Shkurte Mekuli, e cila iku ngakjo botë, në 2002, si pasojë e luftës në Kosovë)*

----------

Tino Kurti (09-08-2016),Xhenet.M.S. (23-05-2014)

----------


## Abaz S. Hoxha

Or ( Agem ) Gim edhe pse me hape nje nga shume " plaget " por kjo e Nanes mbetet ma e vecantja ... une prej se largu te pershendes qe edhe nepermjet vargjeve tuaja, te ngushellohem se u be nje kohe e gjate pa kene tek varri ... flm shume ... . Nijet e kam ba kur ti hahet " DASHI e HALLVA " rruges se ARBRIT, tek varri i sime jeme, ne heshtje e pa za do i peshperis vargjet tuaja te dhimbshme e te meritume ... per Nanen ... . 

Hera heres  i perqullur  me lote
Zemra gufon e lencon shpeshe
flas e kujtoje duke u perlote
shfryhem e belbezoj  shpeshe

Ah moj nane si erdhi dita
Ky Milet (popull) s'po zgidhet
Mjere Vatani e afer (fro) dita
i pari vajton e dyta vidhet

Projt e vijat me shumice
Dita vjen e bahet deti kos
por te gjelbrit me pakice
Drini e Radika s'jan kos

P.S. ... edhe kur e din se s'jsm poet ...

----------


## mondishall

Mama!

Vdekja po hidhte firmën
Mbi jetën tënde, mama
E vetmja që refuzonte nënshkrimin
Zemra me rrahjet e saj.

Së fundi dhe zemra u bind
Në shuarjet e një ritmi të lodhur
Nga sytë e porsambyllur ç'u lind
Pikloti i fundit kish firmosur.

Kudo pas më ka ndjekur
Pikloti i firmës-mesazh
Mes botës së gjallë e të vdekur
Më flet shpirtnëna-MAMA!

----------

Tino Kurti (09-08-2016)

----------


## Besoja

Dot nuk u ç'malla

Bjë jet' të tër' ndënja me nënën
Kurr' su ndava
Një jet' të tër' më priste malli
E dot su ç'malla

Edhe sa her' më shkuli veshin
Kurr' nuk qava
Një jet' të tër' i putha dorën
E dot su ç'malla

Edhe në gjum' ja ndjeja dorën përmbi ball'
Timen e kisha të gjithë botën si në përrall'
Kur kisha hall a kisha ndonjë brengë në shpirt
Buzëqeshje e saj si një mëngjes çelte një drit'
Buzëqeshje e saj më ndjek nga pas mua dhe sot
Një jet' të tër' ndënja me nënën su ç'malla dot

----------


## riza2008

> Dot nuk u ç'malla
> 
> Bjë jet' të tër' ndënja me nënën
> Kurr' su ndava
> Një jet' të tër' më priste malli
> E dot su ç'malla
> 
> Edhe sa her' më shkuli veshin
> Kurr' nuk qava
> ...


Kete poezi qe ke postur Beso me pelqen jashte mase.Nuk rrija dot pa i shkrojtur dy llafe.Nje nder poezite me me ndjenje qe mua me ben te terin per vete.Rrofsh qe na e rikujtove.Respekte

----------


## Agim Doçi

E ndjej mungesën tënde 
pambarimisht...
T'a dish sa më merr malli?!...
Po po, mallli me merr kaliboç
e me çon drejt teje verbërisht...

Erdha dje tek varri yt i mermertë
Të vura dy lule jasemini...
Ndoshta me TY, perëndia u tregua e rreptë
...po e rreptë...se nuk lihet jetim Agimi!?...

Më ike TI nënë, dhe tashti më vjen në endrra
e unë pa TY këndoj një këngë që dikur t'a kushtova
E këndoj në trishtim... O Zot përherë më ther zemra
Nuk e di, vërtetë nuk e di! A më shumë të deshta, apo të adhurova...

----------

Tino Kurti (09-08-2016)

----------


## Pratolini

> *Ti!
> Më doje mua edhe Krishtin.*


Kete varg nuk e kapa dot. Per mendimin tim shife dhe nje here.
Poezia ishte e mire !

----------


## Agim Doçi

Pratolini!

Nena qe vuajti me rande denimin e padrejte te te birit (Jezu krishtit), ka qenë Marija!. Nana ime, Shqiponja, vuante per ato 7 vite qe une ndenja ne mergim! Denim politik i padrejte, qe mua ma beri "e majta". Pra ashtu siç deshte dhe adhuronte Krishtin, qe u denua padrejtesisht nga Judenjte, ashtu me donte dhe i dhimbte nenes time, qe u denova nga maskarenjte. Por ti si moderator, mos u merr me krahasimin midis 2 nenave (Marijes dhe Shqiponjes). Ban mire te merresh me filozofine e vargut dhe me objektin poetik. 
Respekte.


Do ishte qielli dhe me i kalter...!?
Do ishte hana ma pak e zbehte?...
Do ishte toka, ndoshta ma e pasur?!
Kur mungon Nana...nuk asht e lehtë.

Me mer shpesh malli, ta puth ne duar.
Me merr shpesh malli, tia degjoj zërin
para pasqyrës... s'i kam harruar
Kur Nëna merrte në duar krëhërin...

dhe zbukurohej, siç di veç nëna...
Kur nga sherbimi kthehej babaj.
Ja kish zili, madje dhe hëna...!
nga malli i madh..më vjen te qaj.

Tashti jam plakur, zbardhur nga thinjat
Madje dhe mbesat : - o GJYSH! - me thonë.
Seç NDJEVA MALL, PER TE GJITH Nënat.!!!
Sa shume kam mall...sa me mungojnë.

----------

Tino Kurti (09-08-2016)

----------


## Pratolini

> Por ti si moderator, mos u merr me krahasimin midis 2 nenave (Marijes dhe Shqiponjes). Ban mire te merresh me filozofine e vargut dhe me objektin poetik. 
> Respekte.


Po pikerisht kete po bej Agim ; objekti poetik nuk perben nje nocion abstrakt i ndertuar mbi eter, por eshte produkt i shume tullave te lemuara, mbivendosura, katrore ose jo, te lushnjes apo maqedonase...pra produkt i fjales. Vargu qe citova, del prej kuptimit te se teres, ose te pakten keshtu me duket mua. Gjate gjithe poezise i drejtohesh nenes tende, ndersa ne kete varg permend krishtin ; por krishtin e ka dashur Maria jo Shqiponja. Me keto qe me shpjegove, mendoj se mund te rregullohet fare thjesht : duke shtuar nje lidhes krahasimore "si". Pra :

Ti!
Me doje mua *si* Maria Krishtin.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Pratolini!
Ke shume te drejte! Vajta "dëm" për një SI - ndajfolje krahasimi. Sinqerisht eshte sakte. Por une kam tabiat te keq qe shkruaj direkt mbi ekran dhe pa u menduar gjate.
Te falenderoj

Nëse kjo botë është e trazuar
Dhe vetëm PAQE i duhet njerzimit
I gjeni gozhdët edhe dërrasat
Unë pranoj ritin e kryqëzimit.

----------


## argjenddre

shum te mira keto poezi

----------


## Agim Doçi

Seç më ikën dhe më lanë
Ata që aq shumë i desha
Ikën larg dhe më s’u pamë
Më pllakosi keqas vjeshta...

U thanë lulet, u thanë pemët
U thanë pishat në një majë
Të më hanë po presin vemjet
Shokët presin të më qajnë...

Them të iki, arratisur
Ku s’më njeh, s’më flet njeri
Mbi vetminë seç jam vidhisur
Si lypsar pa plang e shpi…

Ku të vete…ku të futem?!
Pyes erën edhe hënën
Para Zotit, natën lutem
Fat i keq më bëre gjëmën

Nuk e di se sa do zgjasë
Nuk e di sa do zvarritem
Vargu – vargun do të vrasë
Poezisë i kanë zënë pritën

Shkruaj, ndalem mbi një rimë
Gris fletore e radhua…
Humba gjithë dashurinë
As një gjë s’më ngeli mua

Ti m’i more, të gjithë endrrat
Më ke marrë dhe shpresën peng
Zot i Madh, merri dhe vjerrshat!
Gjithë kjo jetë qenka një rreng

----------


## e panjohura

*
Me mungon!
----------------
Me mungon dora jote
Me mungon ai ledhatimi yt
Me mungon zeri yt i embel
Dicka po me ngulfat ne fyt!

Me mungojn keshillat e tuaja
Edhe tani ne kete moshe
Me mungon edhe qortimi yt
Pa Ty cdo gje eshte bosh!

Me merr malli o Nene
Te qaj ne prehrin tend
Pa Ty me quanin jetime
Ah sa fjale e rende!

Kur mendoj per ty
Dhe vuajtjet e tua
Zemra po me digjet
Lotet me rrjedhin krua!

Tani kur u rrita
I lutem qiellit e tokes
Te lumtura qofshin
Te gjithe nenat e botes!
*(I nderuari z.Agim nuk eshte poezi e shkruar ne menyren e duhur,por ndoshta me toleroni edhe qe nuk dij te shkruaj si ju Poet i nderuar!)

----------

Tino Kurti (09-08-2016)

----------


## salamanda

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

KUR ISHA I VOGEL...

Gurabijen e dites se rroges,nga babai,
ma llufiste vellai per qejf,me mashtrime 
Bluzen e lerosur me kumbulla te vjedhura,
ma lante ime moter te curku,me mallkime

Nena namusqare me romuze pa zarare;
me kujtohen syte e saj e vlaget.
Me fshiu prapanicen kur isha bebe:
asaj do t'ai fshij kur te plaket!

----------

